# Av Fistula



## Shirleybala (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

1)Stenosis in the brachiocephalic vein (going to do angioplasty in brachiocephalic vein) .The physician,access the AV fistula angiography done and advances the catheter upto brachiocephalic vein and angioplasty done what will be the catheter code.

My understanding is:
Final cath destination and angioplasty(36012,35476,75790,75978)
As we consider the graft upto axillary vein as a single vessel, subclavian becomes first order and brachiocephalic second order if the cath moves into venacava then code 36010 should be submitted.

2)Stenosis in the native brachial artery (going to do angioplasty in Brachial artery) .The physician,access the AV fistula angiography done
and advances the catheter upto brachial artery arteriogram done and brachial artery angioplasty done what will be the catheter code

My understanding is:
Final cath destination and angioplasty(36120,35475,75790,75710,75962)
75710 is notincluded in 75790 (only 75825 and 75820 is include in 75790)

Thanks
Shirley


----------



## kusuma (Jul 23, 2008)

*AV Fistula*

Hi,

I find it absolutely correct.... 
With regards to case 1 as well as case 2 and yes as far as my understanding goes as well 75710 is not included in 75790.


----------



## mshields12 (May 20, 2010)

Shirley,

Will you please post the article again.  I would be very grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## dpeoples (May 21, 2010)

Caution, this article is very helpful, but it is two years old now. There have been some changes in the CPT concerning AV fistulas. CPT code 75790 has been deleted.  The book redirects to 36147. Also added was 75791 which includes arteries and veins associated with the AV fistula.

HTH


----------



## mshields12 (May 24, 2010)

*Endovascular Today Article*

Thank you, I understand it is dated, but would like to see the article.  Do you have a copy?  

Please and thank you.  Machelle


----------

